# 3 hours, no ride requests.



## Struggling Awesome (Jun 28, 2016)

So I went out driving yesterday during afternoon/evening rush hour, a regular guarantee for consistent rides, and did not get a single ride request for 3 hours. I drove all over the West Side and into Hollywood and back down to Santa Monica, and nothing! Has anybody else been having trouble with low request volume lately?


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

The more important question is: Why do you drive without paying riders?


----------



## Struggling Awesome (Jun 28, 2016)

I was driving to areas that typically have a regular demand.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

You can check the demand situation from the comfort of your home by using the rider app and see where cars suddenly disappear. No need to wear out your car for nothing.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The longest I ever went without a ping was 2 hours. But that was not during a busy time.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

My first ping of the day takes place in my driveway at home. And then I let the pick-ups and drop offs take me where they go. If I end up in the bad parts of town or too remote or it gets slow, I'll drive back to the airport and work that for awhile. 

Why didn't you go work LAX if you were already in Santa Monica??


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

I wrote about this yesterday. I also just followed it up with today with my experiences discussing it at the Uber office. Newest thread titles "Delivery Blues". At the office I was told my by sullen helper and the guy to his left that many Uber X drivers have been experiencing this in the last 24 hours. Yesterday I was in the same areas as you for the same exact 3 hours without a ping. The Uber support response was to check your phone and make sure that airplane mode and bluetooth were off and cellular data was on. It suggested restarting your phone and even a hard restart holding down both sign in and navigation buttons at the same time (you know, top and bottom if you have an iPhone). None of this helped. My helpers wanted to send me away with _don't call us, we'll email you _but I got them to try a reinstall which left me today with deliveries only. Not sure if this helps but you are definitely not alone on this one.


----------



## D.J. (Apr 15, 2015)

I was bummed, i got zero Lyft pings today and only Uber, and now enough of those to make it worth my while after 5+ hours so i called it a a day early. So i understand where your coming from...


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

D.J.- how do you do Uber and Lyft at the same time? Do you just go back and forth between the apps till you get someone? Curious how you manage it. Thanks


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

Many people run both apps at the same time. I have an iPhone with Lyft and an iPad with Uber. I can run them both at the same time and when I get a ping, I'll turn the other one off. You can also run both apps on your phone, but you have to be fast so you don't get two pings at the same time.


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

That's what I was wondering. Do I need a second phone? An iPad would do the trick. I do have my last iPhone I could activate I suppose if Lyft was busy enough to justify it. I sent my documents in tonight. They've kept my account ready to start for 2 years. Only asked for an update on my car insurance. Not sure where I buy my plastic moustache for the dash.


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

Andy Fielder said:


> That's what I was wondering. Do I need a second phone? An iPad would do the trick. I do have my last iPhone I could activate I suppose if Lyft was busy enough to justify it. I sent my documents in tonight. They've kept my account ready to start for 2 years. Only asked for an update on my car insurance. Not sure where I buy my plastic moustache for the dash.


You don't need a second phone, but it would be easier to navigate both platforms at the same time. You can try one phone and see how it works for you. The plastic moustache is being phased out for something different according to Lyft. So you'll just have to use the badge they give you for the time being.


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

Too bad. I got the idea that moustache lit up. I just refused their initial big fuzzy model draped over the grill and regardless of what the training video suggests, I am not going to greet any of my pax with a fist bump.


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

Andy Fielder said:


> Too bad. I got the idea that moustache lit up. I just refused their initial big fuzzy model draped over the grill and regardless of what the training video suggests, I am not going to greet any of my pax with a fist bump.


It does light up which is helpful at night, but honestly mine just sits in the glove compartment. I saw a car the other day with a grill one. I applauded him for it. A couple passengers still fist bump when they get in. It always catches me by surprise haha


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

Time for me to watch that video again. I know they are the SF based anti-Uber where we're not supposed to think of them as pax but instant friends who fist bump with us and sit in the front seat. Maybe she'll take a sip of my coke and we can share how she's rebounding after the breakup.


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

Andy Fielder said:


> Time for me to watch that video again. I know they are the SF based anti-Uber where we're not supposed to think of them as pax but instant friends who fist bump with us and sit in the front seat. Maybe she'll take a sip of my coke and we can share how she's rebounding after the breakup.


I honestly just rather Lyft not approach it as that. I have passengers who just sit in the front, change the climate and radio and act like its their car. I don't like people changing my stuff. When I tell them, they act all surprised. I'll change it if you ask me, but no touchy please !


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

The suggested fistbumping and grill moustache steered me towards Uber but I think I'm ready to try two at a time.


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

Andy Fielder said:


> The suggested fistbumping and grill moustache steered me towards Uber but I think I'm ready to try two at a time.


Not a bad idea. Like I said, I don't use the stuff Lyft gave me. I just have the emblem and that's all  There are some places where it's easier to get a ride on Lyft.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

In my area of nwi I can go allday without a request. It suxs but it's how it goes here. I'd have to drive to Chicago. Hr away to get request..


----------



## D.J. (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi 


Andy Fielder said:


> D.J.- how do you do Uber and Lyft at the same time? Do you just go back and forth between the apps till you get someone? Curious how you manage it. Thanks


Hi Andy, It can be difficult, i have already had some scenarios where both apps go off at the same time, today i had just accepted an Uber, was selecting navigation and Lyft went off, i was so pissed, i ended up not acknowledging the Lyft request and got a $2.40 Uber fare, not going to do that again. Depending where i am geographically i am going to yield to Lyft and not acknowledge the Uber req if it happens again That said, i had a total of 2 lyft requests in 6.5 hours of driving today, it was Uber back to back for the entire day, all using one cell phone to take requests.


----------



## D.J. (Apr 15, 2015)

Andy Fielder said:


> The suggested fistbumping and grill moustache steered me towards Uber but I think I'm ready to try two at a time.


I just signed up for Lyft last week and there was no mustache given, just a window sticker.


----------



## s5rus (Sep 22, 2015)

Andy Fielder said:


> I wrote about this yesterday. I also just followed it up with today with my experiences discussing it at the Uber office. Newest thread titles "Delivery Blues". At the office I was told my by sullen helper and the guy to his left that many Uber X drivers have been experiencing this in the last 24 hours. Yesterday I was in the same areas as you for the same exact 3 hours without a ping. The Uber support response was to check your phone and make sure that airplane mode and bluetooth were off and cellular data was on. It suggested restarting your phone and even a hard restart holding down both sign in and navigation buttons at the same time (you know, top and bottom if you have an iPhone). None of this helped. My helpers wanted to send me away with _don't call us, we'll email you _but I got them to try a reinstall which left me today with deliveries only. Not sure if this helps but you are definitely not alone on this one.


Restart the app, phone, download the latest version, it's their response for everything. 1st off Uber doesn't give a rats a** about what is working for you and I. You could try the this number for Uber support it probably won't help but maybe you'll talk to a real person, LOL. 800-593-7069, 8 - 3 PCT. Pass it on to all your friends.


----------



## 2ndJobDriver (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi guys, new to the forum. I've been driving Uber and Lyft for about 2 months, mostly Friday and Saturdays only. I use 1 phone, and just switch off the app that didn't for which I didn't get a ping. I have gotten 10 to 1 ratio of Uber to Lyft, only once have I missed a ride request as I had 1 for each app come in at the same time. I chose the passenger that was closest to me, but by the time I tried to exit the other app, I had already missed the request. Oh, well, 1 ding against the acceptance rate. I even installed a nice little pouch for my emblem and would switch between Uber and Lyft as needed. Now, with the new CA laws requiring emblems on front and back of the car, I may just leave both emblems on at the same time. Do you guys both emblems at the same time? Any reactions from passemgers?


----------



## Jollyrodger (May 12, 2016)

I'm in Tampa area. This started for me middle of last week. Uber support is a JOKE. I uninstalled the app and re-installed the app a half dozen times and did everything they told me to do to no avail. I'm having to spent 7-8 hours online to make 50 bucks, where before middle of last week it would take 3-4 hours. I'm looking for another job simply because these guys can't even fix an app.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

D.J. said:


> I just signed up for Lyft last week and there was no mustache given, just a window sticker.


You don't get the glowstache until you've completed 100 rides. It's a gimmick and I don't need any more clutter in the car.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I run both Lyft and Uber simultaneously on my Samsung Galaxy Note 5. As soon as I get a ping on Lyft, I go offline with Uber, and vice versa. Since Uber hasn't been making good on their guarantees lately, I don't feel one bit bad about missing a few pings here and there on Uber. But so far on Lyft, 100% and 5*. Woo hoo!

And, no, we don't get a glowstache any more. I have a tablet that I broadcast my Pandora to my car stereo via bluetooth with. Since it was just sitting in my floor, I decided to download a few Lyft & Uber logos and put it on my dash. Works great, and it gets double duty!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Sometimes I've had the app glitch on me. Sometimes you have to go the home screen on your phone and the Uber icon should appear in the top left. If it doesn't appear in the top left corner, then you aren't online for some reason. Click go offline, then come back on again. Not sure if this is what happened to you.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

Summers are slower


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

Struggling Awesome said:


> So I went out driving yesterday during afternoon/evening rush hour, a regular guarantee for consistent rides, and did not get a single ride request for 3 hours. I drove all over the West Side and into Hollywood and back down to Santa Monica, and nothing! Has anybody else been having trouble with low request volume lately?


Get out of the West Side and work the South Bay beach cities. Same thing is happening to me until I go outside the core. It seems as if Uber is giving priority to drivers with the incentives. You have to get your ride count up and qualify for incentives so you can start getting pings again in the West Side. There's various threads regarding this topic and it also seems to be happening in different markets.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/if-you-are-not-plat-gold-silver-you-do-not-receive-pings.86477/


----------



## Carena (Jun 28, 2016)

2ndJobDriver said:


> Hi guys, new to the forum. I've been driving Uber and Lyft for about 2 months, mostly Friday and Saturdays only. I use 1 phone, and just switch off the app that didn't for which I didn't get a ping. I have gotten 10 to 1 ratio of Uber to Lyft, only once have I missed a ride request as I had 1 for each app come in at the same time. I chose the passenger that was closest to me, but by the time I tried to exit the other app, I had already missed the request. Oh, well, 1 ding against the acceptance rate. I even installed a nice little pouch for my emblem and would switch between Uber and Lyft as needed. Now, with the new CA laws requiring emblems on front and back of the car, I may just leave both emblems on at the same time. Do you guys both emblems at the same time? Any reactions from passemgers?


This is how I operate both on my iPhone. My Lyft mentor is the one that suggested I do both. Only on my 3rd week with both and I get more uber pings than Lyft. I never got an uber or a Lyft emblem so I don't care to have any in my car. Makes it better cause no one suspect I'm a driver. All my passengers usually sit up front very rarely have anyone sit in the back.


----------



## JoeJoseph (Nov 18, 2014)

D.J. said:


> Hi
> 
> Hi Andy, It can be difficult, i have already had some scenarios where both apps go off at the same time, today i had just accepted an Uber, was selecting navigation and Lyft went off, i was so pissed, i ended up not acknowledging the Lyft request and got a $2.40 Uber fare, not going to do that again. Depending where i am geographically i am going to yield to Lyft and not acknowledge the Uber req if it happens again That said, i had a total of 2 lyft requests in 6.5 hours of driving today, it was Uber back to back for the entire day, all using one cell phone to take requests.


I am fed up with 4 dollar generating Uber trips, I work with lyft more now. I do Uber when Lyft has been quiet for too long, somthing is definetly rigged about Uber and I can never make more than a set amount.


----------

